# Basic Test Cycle - Timeline



## Chevrolet (Apr 23, 2008)

for those of us who  have run a Test-E only cycle, how long did it take for you to start noticing an effect from the gear?  i have read everything i can find, and most say 4-5 weeks until you start noticing size and weight gains.
what im wondering is should you be noticing increased sex drive or anything else before the fourth week and beyond?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 23, 2008)

My sex drive increases during week 1. Weight gain becomes noticable after two to three weeks.


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks pirate.
im a few days shy of completing week 3 on my test E cycle, pinning around 450mg a week.  i am up about 5-7 pounds from where i started, but i have been eating more so that is probably why i have gained weight.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2008)

Keep packing in the calories.


----------



## powerrack (May 14, 2008)

I start feeling it 2.5 weeks or so. Sex drive and really good pumps are the main indicators things are pumping for me


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (May 14, 2008)

i had sex drive from week 1 and its still killn me lol,but for sum reason i did'nt notice the size till late week 5 im on week 7 now ,i feel like its taking me longer to get effects for sum reason,maybe because of gear,im also doing 500per week,it seems i gained most of my weight in first 5 weeks really slowed now ,weird thing is im eatn alot more too.


----------



## ebp123 (May 16, 2008)

I did my last cycle about 5 months ago and it consisted of 500mg test e 1-12wks and deca 300mg for 4-10. I kept a very detailed log of my weight...i was sure to weigh myself in the morning after i had taken a shit and a piss and nothing was in my stomach...

i split my shots up into 2 shots every 3-4 days of 250mg...

August 07:

7th-158lbs
8th-161.5lbs
9th-163lbs
10th-163.5
11th-166
12th-166
13th-168
14th-168.5
15th-169.5
16th-169.5
17th-170
18th-173
19th-172.5
20th-173.5
21st-171
22-172.5
26th-173.5
31st-176.5

September 07:
5th-177
6th-179
9th-180
12th-180.5
14th-182
22nd-183
27th-184

October 07:
1st-186
3rd-184
4th-186.5
7th-186
22nd-187

Not sure when my last shot was but i gained 18lbs in the first moth, primarily it was water, but strength was off the hook. Im 6'1, and 158 is as skinny as i go...so my body would have grown very fast without steroids, but not this fast


----------



## Cyclin (May 16, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> My sex drive increases during week 1. Weight gain becomes noticable after two to three weeks.



Same, I notice sex drive go up from shot one in week one.


----------



## quark (May 16, 2008)

ebp123 said:


> I did my last cycle about 5 months ago and it consisted of 500mg test e 1-12wks and deca 300mg for 4-10. I kept a very detailed log of my weight...i was sure to weigh myself in the morning after i had taken a shit and a piss and nothing was in my stomach...
> 
> August 07:
> 7th-158lbs
> ...



 Just curious, where is your weight today? What was your caloric intake whilst on cycle? Now?


----------



## alexvega (May 16, 2008)

*iii*



jchappj said:


> Just curious, where is your weight today? What was your caloric intake whilst on cycle? Now?




ummm. yes its to much weight, but if you are talking with true, your goal was really amazing.


now i??´m in the 8th week , my body is total diferent, good mass, not too big, but i fell great.


----------



## ebp123 (May 16, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Just curious, where is your weight today? What was your caloric intake whilst on cycle? Now?



My weight is back where i started....i maintained 178lbs for about 2 months after my last shot, although i lost 10lbs in two weeks which was all water weight. I went on a week long backpacking trip in almost 4ft of snow and when i got back i had lost 8lbs. From then on my weight dropped like crazy. I havenet been dieting and lifting very hard since then...

my caloric intake was on average about 3300 calories a day, and my appetite was through the roof.

I've gained 30lbs and lost 30lbs of lean muscle mass about 8 times in my life. It comes back quicker everytime....muscle memory is a phenomenon. I start a sust 250 500mg/wk on mon. and will keep another log and see how it compares to test e.


----------



## alexvega (May 16, 2008)

ok bro, that´s the bad thing ,,,,,,,,,firts you are big and after look terrible, or at least not like you want.

in my case that´s happen to. the peolple makessome jokes , like heyyyyyyy alex , what s going up! with your masss. ugggggggggggg terrible men it make me fell bad.
anyway at least we have muscle memory-
goood look bro.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (May 16, 2008)

I'm actually 6'1 to and started at damn near same weight 155,its day one of week 8 and im at  solid 190,this is just on test-e,plan on running it 12-13 weeks


----------



## ebp123 (May 17, 2008)

JOHNJESSICA2008 said:


> I'm actually 6'1 to and started at damn near same weight 155,its day one of week 8 and im at  solid 190,this is just on test-e,plan on running it 12-13 weeks



Yeah you have the same body type as me...prepare for the 10-12lb weight loss starting 2 weeks after your last shot...the good thing is you will look a lot more lean because its ~12lbs of water. Keep staying with your diet you still have more weight to gain!


----------



## ebp123 (May 17, 2008)

alexvega said:


> ok bro, thatï¿½s the bad thing ,,,,,,,,,firts you are big and after look terrible, or at least not like you want.
> 
> in my case thatï¿½s happen to. the peolple makessome jokes , like heyyyyyyy alex , what s going up! with your masss. ugggggggggggg terrible men it make me fell bad.
> anyway at least we have muscle memory-
> goood look bro.



Haha yeah man i know what you mean it makes me feel bad too, probably in the same way a fat girl feels after being called fat. But yeah muscle memory is good for us guys who lose it gain it lose it gain it 10 times...the theory behind it is the new muscle strands you gained from heavy lifting dont go away although your muscle shrinks big time...so when the next time u build it it i guess has more strands to 'grow' on...thats the way i understood it at least.


----------



## Chevrolet (May 17, 2008)

actually you cannot 'grow' new muscle strands.  you were born with as many muscle fibers as you will ever have. muscle tissue cannot regenerate once it is cut or severed.  

from wiki:

Skeletal muscle hypertrophy is initiated by microtrauma occurring in the exercised muscle tissue. The cells that make up the tissue (myofibers) are polynucleated, gaining additional nuclei from activated satellite cells, which fuse to the already mature muscle cell. The satellite cells, and the signaling that activates them, are believed to be the secret behind muscle hypertrophy. In an effort to prevent future trauma, the nuclei, whose number has increased due to the signaling created by the exercise and integration of satellite cells, increase synthesis of sarcomeric proteins, such as actin and myosin, increasing the size of the myofibrils that make up the sarcomeres contained in the muscle cell. Increased contractile proteins increase the strength of the muscle, contribute towards increased sarcomeric size and make the muscle, as a whole, look larger. Skeletal muscle cells do not divide, size increases occur only at the sarcomeric level


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 17, 2008)

ebp123 said:


> Yeah you have the same body type as me...prepare for the 10-12lb weight loss starting 2 weeks after your last shot...the good thing is you will look a lot more lean because its ~12lbs of water. Keep staying with your diet you still have more weight to gain!



Well, most of the water you lose will be in your neck/face-which will make you look a lot smaller even though you've only lost what is mostly water weight.  People don't realize how much bigger your neck looks when you're holder water from a cycle...


----------



## ebp123 (May 17, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> actually you cannot 'grow' new muscle strands.  you were born with as many muscle fibers as you will ever have. muscle tissue cannot regenerate once it is cut or severed.
> 
> from wiki:
> 
> Skeletal muscle hypertrophy is initiated by microtrauma occurring in the exercised muscle tissue. The cells that make up the tissue (myofibers) are polynucleated, gaining additional nuclei from activated satellite cells, which fuse to the already mature muscle cell. The satellite cells, and the signaling that activates them, are believed to be the secret behind muscle hypertrophy. In an effort to prevent future trauma, the nuclei, whose number has increased due to the signaling created by the exercise and integration of satellite cells, increase synthesis of sarcomeric proteins, such as actin and myosin, increasing the size of the myofibrils that make up the sarcomeres contained in the muscle cell. Increased contractile proteins increase the strength of the muscle, contribute towards increased sarcomeric size and make the muscle, as a whole, look larger. Skeletal muscle cells do not divide, size increases occur only at the sarcomeric level



You know im not going to fib and say i understand what most of that means because i dont. I like to read scientific experiments and studies though, i think they are a little easier to understand especially when a scientist translates some of the terms into english the majority of people can read...I like this article...

Muscle Memory: Scientists May Have Unwittingly Uncovered Its Mystery

"What they didnâ??????t expect was that detraining following heavy-load resistance training seems to cause what they refer to as an "overshoot" or doubling in the percentage of MHC IIX isoforms, significantly higher than that measured at baseline. What does this mean? It could mean that there are more fibers available for hypertrophy (growth) after a lay off from training than there are before you start training. This could very well explain the "muscle memory" effect many of us have experienced ourselves. It may also have implications for natural bodybuilders looking to overcome long-standing plateaus."


----------



## ebp123 (May 17, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Well, most of the water you lose will be in your neck/face-which will make you look a lot smaller even though you've only lost what is mostly water weight.  People don't realize how much bigger your neck looks when you're holder water from a cycle...



Yeah people always tell me they know when im lifting because my neck gets huge...i already have a thick neck so it makes it even worse.


----------

